# Giant Schnauzers



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on good working lines Giant Schnauzers in the US? My farm vet got one from a Flordia breeder and I'm thinking it was junk. She is looking for a male puppy for PP uses. I had one several years ago and thought it was great.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you know who the breeder is? I know someone that wanted to start breeding Giant Schnauzers, I worked all their dogs but dont know if they actually started their breeding program or not.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

We have a MONSTER of a GS at our club. His registered name is Rave's Shadow Ron's Jake, call name Jake.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike I can find out on Sunday. This puppy came to the Philly airport in bad shape and with a knot on its head. The ears were not clean and the puppy was under weight. I will see it and ask. The vet has had a hard time finding good working lines and I told her to stay away from show lines stuff. Mine was very defensive and was later put down because of cancer, something I never thought it would get. Very hard to put down a nice dog and could not get another of the same breed. That's why I have the Bouvs.


----------



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

I love Ron Garrett's dog Jake. He is real cool. He and Ron were great to watch at Schnauzerfest. 
Not sure if it is appropriate but my 2 are working line Giant Schnauzers 

Ax
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/484930.html


Enya
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/507740.html


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

And my schnauzer:

Caesar
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/giant_schnauzer/pedigree/484673.html

Julie


----------



## Marie Miller (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.athertonacres.com/trainers.html
Check with Vera Reeves about Schnauzers. She has been in the sport for a looooong time and is very active in FCI, AWDF and the http://www.giantschnauzerclubofamerica.com/Information/schutzhund.htm

She travels to Germany a frequently and could help arrange an import if you so desired.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Vera is an awesome person!!

Julie


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Just had a look at Vera's site; Whats a German Master trainer, and where did they work in the US, and are civilians allowed to attend Police Dog Schools etc.


----------

